# Home Depot Clearence Tools (and other helpful sites)



## upnorf (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello, quick intro. I've lurked these forums for the past few weeks and thought it would be nice to share some. I am very new to woodworking, but I've been a deal hunter for quite some time. Some of these items may or may not be in stock varying per location and or online only. The price may also not be adjusted yet per location but will most likely be. *I also recommend looking yourself versus calling alerting employees to the deal* . 

I'm not promising anything, but deals vary store to store, these have been clearenced down across the US for the most part & there are also going to be items clearance not listed. I've picked up 2 porcelain sinks 2 toilets & tanks totaling $18.22 within the past few days. I also spoke to a dewalt rep of more items to come. (they are mainstreaming tools to cater more to the DIY (cheaper tools = more sales etc)

Dewalt 
6 Tool Combo kit - SKU 888-537 - Was $629/ NOW $299
4 Tool Combo kit - SKU 926-454 - Was $499/ NOW $199
18V Drill/Impact combo - SKU 682-342 - was $269/ NOW $99
XRP Hammerdrill/Impact combo - SKU 569-984 - was $319/ NOW $149
Dewalt DW735 13" Planer - $199-279 at Home Depot 

Ridgid
4pc Compact Li/Ion Combo Kit - SKU 658-560 - was $248/ NOW $149
10" Granite Top Table Saw - SKU 750-663 - was $499/ NOW $299
RIDGID1/4 Sheet Sander Store SKU # 370463 $23.00 In store was $45
Ridgid Jigsaw (might ring up as $0.01-79) retails $150 ish I advise you to do self checkout to obtain this item for $0.01

RYOBI
Tek 4 5pc Combo Kit - SKU 599-393 - was $99/ NOW $49
4pc Li/Ion Combo Kit - SKU 916-062 - was $269/NOW $199
Ryobi router table, A25RT07, UPC 033287140992, 392 sq inch surface, rings up $0.01 or $39.99 (reg $99.00)
Ryobi Air Compressor/Brad Nailer - Home Depot - $49 - SKU# 117-151 (retails for $149)

Milwaukee
M12 Radio/Drill Combo - SKU 507-835 - was $179/NOW $79
12" Combound Sliding Miter Saw - SKU 397-698 - was $549/NOW $299
Milwaukee 2300-20 M-Spector Digital Inspection Camera, AA Battery Powered - Orig price = $342, Now = $99 + FS
Milwaukee 49-56-9075 7-Piece Big Hawg Kit $49.00 (reg. $99.00)

Husky 50' Retractable Air Hose Reel Home Depot $64 was $129
Poulan Pro 18 inch Chain Saw $50 was $149
Husky 5000W Generator $299 at
A handful more tools/nail guns/generators are clearenced or are put on clearanced every day.

Online Clearanced Items
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...21&PID=1225267&SID=u532115t1842867f0fp0c0s671



Home Depot will also accept coupons from Harbor Freight & Lowes (IE: 10% off 20% off etc etc). Lowes will also price match items from Home Depot, not to add any confusion.

Two more sites I like to check out when I have time are
http://www.reconditionedsales.com/
http://tooliday.com/
http://wood.tooliday.com/

I owe most of thanks and deal finds to this information from
http://slickdeals.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=9
(if you scroll down to the bottom it allows you to select certain categories you would like displayed.)

Hopefully this is the right spot, and good luck deal hunting.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Good info...thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

Appreciate the information, heading to the HD now. I can't call this store, they never know anything about anything. Last info I got from this site, I had to tell the employee what the deal was. :laughing:

Thanks

RLH :thumbsup:


----------



## DerekG (Dec 28, 2009)

Another handy place is http://www.cpooutlets.com/ they have stores for quite a few brands of refurb tools.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Usualy the only ones that know about the deals at HD are the Managers & Dept. Heads.... Occasioanlly other employees... atleast the ones trusted with doing pricing. And there are rules that they must follow about the deals like that... they're not supposed to buy for 48 hours.


----------



## snav (Jan 24, 2010)

Awesome - thanks


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

_"Dewalt DW735 13" Planer - $199-279 at Home Depot"

_You found a DW735 for $199 ??????? Damn, and I just bought the Ridgid planer at HD for $399 two weeks ago! Just my luck !!


----------



## upnorf (Feb 2, 2010)

JohnK007 said:


> _"Dewalt DW735 13" Planer - $199-279 at Home Depot"
> 
> _You found a DW735 for $199 ??????? Damn, and I just bought the Ridgid planer at HD for $399 two weeks ago! Just my luck !!



The Ridgid Jointer Planar is also clearenced out at home depot, my price check has ranged from $199.-279. If you have bought it within the last few weeks go check the current price & get a price match


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

"Home Depot will also accept coupons from Harbor Freight & Lowes (IE: 10% off 20% off etc etc). Lowes will also price match items from Home Depot, not to add any confusion."

I did not know this. Good to know. I'm tired of buying cordless drills only to have to throw them away after a year or so because the batteries were dead. The cost of replacement batteries exceeded the initial cost of the tool plus batteries. So I decide to look at Ridgid with its lifetime guarentee. I recently found a 12v Li ion drill with 2 batteries and a charger, that normally was $130, for only $70. The new model has a flashlight and now runs $140. Half price!


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks for the info!


----------



## firefight422 (Feb 10, 2010)

JohnK007 said:


> _"Dewalt DW735 13" Planer - $199-279 at Home Depot"
> 
> _You found a DW735 for $199 ??????? Damn, and I just bought the Ridgid planer at HD for $399 two weeks ago! Just my luck !!


hey john do what i did with my table saw that went on clearance. Take the planer back and tell them you want to rebuy back at the clearance price. so instead of 30day price match you really have 90 days.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

I haven't seen a 735 at HD in years. I'd kill for one that price.

Probably good reason, this thread is two years old. Dammit.


----------



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

Are you sure HD accepts HF coupons ? Has anyone tried that?


----------



## MrRyan (Jan 2, 2012)

Viorato831 said:


> Are you sure HD accepts HF coupons ? Has anyone tried that?



I bought a Ridgid r4512 TS just a month ago with the Harbor Freight 20% off coupon. First HD wouldn' take it, the 2nd one (located right by an HF store) did--after I got routed to the store manager.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Viorato831 said:


> Are you sure HD accepts HF coupons ? Has anyone tried that?


It's manager discretion, basically. I've found I've had good luck by, instead of presenting it as a Harbor Freight coupon, saying "You take competitor's coupons, right?" That generally clears the confusion up pretty quickly, since that's CORPORATE policy, not local. Though I suspect they can still argue it's not a competitor if there isn't one nearby...


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Viorato831 said:


> Are you sure HD accepts HF coupons ? Has anyone tried that?


There policy states they will meet or beat any Advertised deal from any competition. Any problem call the Ben Hill hotline. This hotline is for complaints and was invented by a HD employee Ben Hill

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## vocdirector (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks man! I hope I can find some of those bargins.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

MastersHand said:


> There policy states they will meet or beat any Advertised deal from any competition. Any problem call the Ben Hill hotline. This hotline is for complaints and was invented by a HD employee Ben Hill
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Come on now. You could have posted the actual phone number. I mean you are trying to help right.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> Come on now. You could have posted the actual phone number. I mean you are trying to help right.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Waittttttt for it...

~tom


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

firemedic said:


> Waittttttt for it...
> 
> ~tom



OK I'm not sure of the accuracy but this site could come in handy with almost any company.

That's where this info came from

Home Depot, Inc.
2455 Paces Ferry Rd., NW
Atlanta, GA 30339-4024
770-433-8211
Toll free: 1-800-553-3199 (Customer care)
Fax: 1-877-496-9470 (Toll free)
www.homedepot.com


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> OK I'm not sure of the accuracy but this site could come in handy with almost any company.
> 
> That's where this info came from
> 
> ...


Thanks for waiting ???

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

MastersHand said:


> Thanks for waiting ???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


An there it is... Wasn't referring to the number :no:

~tom


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Waittttttt for it...
> 
> ~tom


Is this a reference to the movie, "Marmaduke?" Good stuff there! :laughing: :laughing:

Fabian


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

thegrgyle said:


> Is this a reference to the movie, "Marmaduke?" Good stuff there! :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> Fabian


Not Marmaduke

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

MastersHand said:


> Not Marmaduke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


No, sorry. It was an inside joke with handy Manny, lol

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

thegrgyle said:


> Is this a reference to the movie, "Marmaduke?" Good stuff there! :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> Fabian


Neil Patrick Harris (Barney) always says that on 'How I met your mother'. Funny show.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

*Husky Deal*

Hey guys. Didn't want to start a new thread so I revived this one. For you guys in the market for nailers, HD is clearing out this combo set (or similar model) for $45. Varies per store as I purchased it at one near work but the one near my home was not selling it or had sold out already.

Happy hunting.

Edit. As a note, do not go off of the website saying your store is not selling it. The website is claiming that the store I purchased from is not which is obviously incorrect.


----------

